# Zebra finches



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone know how long Zebra Finches live for? I have 3 that are 4 and a half years old. Thanks.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I think they live up to 7 years. If your lucky.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks very much Sullivan. They are still bright and chirpy so hopefully they'll be ok for years to come.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

They are so pretty wee birds, just love my birds to. I just think that I am going to the birds,lol! If I had more space I would probably be adding on pretty ones like them.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I had a pair that lived indoors in a cage that lived for 12 years!! despite being in the cats mouth a few times,and stuck behind the fitted cupboardsone morning i came down to find the male dead,i took kids to school and returned 1 hour later to find the female dead alsoi buried them together under a apple tree.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Finches tend to generally pair up for life. I love there little chirping noises. I like the Gorden bleu finch it is so pretty.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

They say good morning to me every day (not literally tho!). Not sure of the relationship between them as we started with a male and female. They raised 3 chicks, 2 girls and a boy. Unfortunately I found all 3 girls on the floor of the cage one morning, 2 were dead but I managed to stop the other one dying of shock. I think they must have had a scare in the night. So we are left with either father and daughter paired up, the original pair or brother and sister! I feel sorry for the one left out tho.
When my husband bought them for me, there were loads in the shop. The girl said "which ones do you want?" After looking at her as if she was daft, he pointed at 2 for fun. After 10 minutes, she came out covered in droppings with 2 birds. OH asked if they were the right ones. If looks could kill....:001_tongue:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes there pretty quick flitty birds. I suppose finches live in large groups in some peoples avairys. They just like the company of others. I also love the canary i had a roller and my god could he sing it was lovely. We didnt have him long as he managed to get a infection of his seed crop. Although we took him to the vets he went down hill fast. We then had 2 cats and we thought best not to replace him. Didnt want a bird to end up a scooby snack for pusses.My mate had babies in late dec and they all survived even in her avaairy the female she has is areally good mum. They started with two and now have 12 in a year.... They must be happy. They enjoy a little bread and milk in the winter as a suppliment as kept out side.


----------

